# Calcutta Spool bushing



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering how I remove the bushing to install a bearing.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I may be mistaken,*

but I don't recall any of my spools being rigged like the one in the photo. What Calcutta is the spool pictured a part of?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

You will have to use a small flat punch and a small hammer to tap it out. Calcuttas are not Super-Free..... :texasflag


----------



## Dpezk (Jul 13, 2005)

do not take it off , the top off pinion gear is going to be rubbing the bearing when installed.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I have tried to find a bearing size that fits those grommets in the past but they werent available. The bearing size on the Curado 200B is a 5X11X4. The grommet on that Calcutta is like a 5X11X2.5 if memory serves. Havent found that bearing size yet. That's why that pinion gear will rub on that outer housing of the bearing. The width diameter is too thick..Dip


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> I have tried to find a bearing size that fits those grommets in the past but they werent available. The bearing size on the Curado 200B is a 5X11X4. The grommet on that Calcutta is like a 5X11X2.5 if memory serves. Havent found that bearing size yet. That's why that pinion gear will rub on that outer housing of the bearing. The width diameter is too thick..Dip


Would 5x11x3 have enough clearance?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishnstringer said:


> but I don't recall any of my spools being rigged like the one in the photo. What Calcutta is the spool pictured a part of?


It is an old 400. I have another one that has a bearing on it. The 400B has a bearing.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I found the answer on the internet:

http://www.westernangler.com.au/archive/8/133235/_bearings__bearings__bearings_


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The bearing from the new B model Calcutta reels is a different size and will not work on the older reels. The set plate is also different to allow this bearing to work. There is nothing wrong with the bushing. Keep it cleaned and lightly lubricated and the reel will cast well.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. I have not had any problem with the bushing.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Here you go... http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/index.php?cPath=47_48_137

There is a link to the bearing to replace the bushing! And yes you just press the pin out. But be careful not to hammer it out on the table and bend the shaft.

O and Dipsay dont forget to put my bearing back on!!!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> O and Dipsay dont forget to put my bearing back on!!!!!


 LOL Huh?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

nevermind..lol I was thinking of replacing it with a grommet anyhow...j/k


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

cfulbright said:


> Here you go... http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/index.php?cPath=47_48_137
> 
> There is a link to the bearing to replace the bushing! And yes you just press the pin out. But be careful not to hammer it out on the table and bend the shaft.
> 
> O and Dipsay dont forget to put my bearing back on!!!!!


That is for a 400 TE.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> That is for a 400 TE.


 5113C you missed the very first one.


----------

